# Best Tren or Favorite Tren



## Justinbro (Jun 7, 2011)

Tren is something that isn't hg so I'm wondering which ugl is favored, especially since Tren is such a favorite.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 7, 2011)

man i have been going to ask this for a while.whoes tren should i buy who has the very best tren ace?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 7, 2011)

AP tren by far!

http://www.world-pharma.org/products/555/trenabolic_ampoule_by_asia_pharma


----------



## BigBird (Jun 7, 2011)

I, too, heard AP's Tren is great stuff.

I just finished using Tren Hex from a 25ml vial labeled "British Dragon."  It was probably not "real" BD gear but it was certainly real kick ass Tren.  Let's just say, if the results look like Tren and feel like Tren - it must be Tren.  Took about 4 weeks for it to kick in full effect but BAM - real Tren indeed regardless of whether it was real BD or counterfiet label.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 7, 2011)

*Trenbolone, a practical application* _by heavyiron_

Trenbolone Acetate may be used for cutting, bulking or recomping. This steroid is very versatile. But out of the three, Trenbolone seems best suited for recomping. Body recomposition is when you lose body fat and gain muscle mass. It’s not just cutting fat but cutting fat AND adding muscle. If you have been bodybuilding for any period of time you understand how difficult this can be. In fact, recomping becomes harder and harder the longer you body build. Eventually you hit a wall. This is when we may add Trenbolone to keep gains rolling. 

Setting up a cycle with Trenbolone depends on many things such as goals, experience level, side effects experienced and threshold for risk. I personally have found that Trenbolone stacked in a specific dose with Testosterone and timed properly can illicit terrific results on a recomp while minimizing side effects. The following are some sample cycles using Trenbolone Acetate on a recomp.

**This cycle is for newer users of Trenbolone Acetate**

Week 1-8 500mg Test E or C
Week 9-12 750mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace 

Tren Ace (100mg eod) is added at week 9 just about the time gains begin to diminish in a standard cycle. This timing is critical to "push" gains so do not alter the timing. The Tren Ace is ran for a short but effective 4 weeks. This will give a first time user some experience with the compound to assess side effects. 

**This cycle is for experienced users going into a 16 week prep**

Week 1-6 500mg Test E 
Week 7 750mg TE 
Week 8 1 gram TE 
Week 9 1 gram TE / 350mg Tren Ace 
Week 10 1,250mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace
Week 11 1,250mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace
Week 12 1,500mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace
Week 13 525mg Tren Ace / 525mg Test Prop
Week 14 525mg Tren Ace / 525mg Test Prop / 100mg Winstrol tabs daily
Week 15 525mg Tren Ace / 100mg Winstrol tabs daily
Week 16 100mg Winstrol tabs daily

Tren Ace (100mg eod) is added at week 9 just about the time gains begin to diminish in a standard cycle. This timing is critical to "push" gains so do not alter the timing. Notice the Tren and Test Prop extend 2 weeks past the higher dose of Testosterone. This is purposeful to keep gains rolling while the higher dose T Enanthate is clearing. Basically gains should continue through week 14 with this setup.

Trenbolone Acetate is a steroid I have had a love hate relationship with. I love Tren’s powerful positive effects but hate the equally powerful side effects. Over the years I have experimented with various methods of using Trenbolone to its full advantage but at the same time minimizing the side effects. The side effects that users report range from increased aggression, insomnia, profuse sweating, “Tren cough” and reduced libido as well as a host of other sides that are common with androgens. 

Trenbolone is quite powerful especially when used in certain ways. In fact, Trenbolone is 3-5 times more anabolic and androgenic than Testosterone. Tren is one potent weapon in the bodybuilder’s arsenal. Therefore, trying to figure out a way to maximize Trenbolones amazing potential while minimizing its side effects has been a pursuit of mine. Obviously, reducing the dosage is a way to reduce side effects since many times side effects are dose dependant. Stacking with complimentary steroids such as Testosterone maximizes Trenbolones potential and also reduces side effects such as loss of libido. I'm convinced there's almost no other traditional injectable stack that's as potent and versatile as Testosterone and Trenbolone. It's a simple stack with enormous potential to harden muscle, promote fat loss and add raw strength. Since Trenbolone is so anabolic it's a great muscle builder as well. I recommend dosing Testosterone _at least_ two times higher than the Trenbolone dose. First time users of Trenbolone may start as low as 200mg Tren weekly and see its effects. More adventuresome users may double that dosage to 400mg Tren weekly.

Recently I have experimented with a high end human grade Trenbolone Acetate. In years past I have used Tren that was converted from cattle implants and I always had problems with increased side effects like "Tren cough" or pain at the injection site. I also was somewhat concerned about injecting a product that had the potential for small amounts of binders from the cattle implants. If you have ever seen converted Tren from cattle implants there is usually a small swirl of turbidity that settles on the bottom of the vial when stored for any length of time. Pure Trenbolone should not contain any turbidity. It should have clarity even if the color is not clear. Many times Tren has an amber color so inspection of the product becomes a bit harder. 

After injecting Asia Pharma Trenabolic numerous times I have had zero "Tren cough" and no pain at the injection site but I have had all the positive effects of the Trenbolone Acetate. The photos below are meant to capture the beauty of this high quality amber colored Trenbolone Acetate. 





​


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd make my own before I bought it from anyone.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 7, 2011)

ok so let's do a top 3:

1st: Asia Pharma
2nd:
3rd:


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 7, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> ok so let's do a top 3:
> 
> 1st: Asia Pharma
> 2nd:
> 3rd:


 
Did axio tren about 3 years ago and it was insane!! Changed my physique big time!!


----------



## ROID (Jun 7, 2011)

ZECH said:


> AP tren by far!
> 
> Buy TRENABOLIC AMPOULE BY ASIA PHARMA (Trenbolone acetate) Online at World Pharma



or pellets


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 7, 2011)

Great, i hope now you see what trenbolone is best


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 7, 2011)

here is where i have narrowed it down to wp ap tren ace high price and low dose 80mg 10ml vial.uncle z tren ace am running his test and eq now good stuff of cource lots cheaper that wp .and my new hook up anabolic body best price best service bar none but worried about taking tren ace from a new lab i dont know a ton about synergy pharm.i fell the safest with wp but it is really really over priced and a little low dosed.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

find a good domestic man. PPP Hyper x-treme.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 7, 2011)

i have nothing to compare it to, but my current run of GP tren is good. i don't know that i could handle any that's much better.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 7, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> Did axio tren about 3 years ago and it was insane!! Changed my physique big time!!



Don't know about #3, but the new BD is just as good and smooth as the AP.
Here is a bottle under some AP tren amps................


----------



## yerg (Jun 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'd make my own before I bought it from anyone.


 ^^^^What sloppy said


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 7, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Don't know about #3, but the new BD is just as good and smooth as the AP.
> Here is a bottle under some AP tren amps................


Taking notice. Third seems to be a toss up.


----------



## BGOTTIR (Jun 7, 2011)

Z's Tren E is excellent


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 8, 2011)

yea so is z tren as good as wp tren ace is what i would love to compare.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like UncleZ has taken 3rd place so the podium looks like this:

1st Asia Pharma
2nd British Dragon 2 votes(super mod)
3rd Uncle Z 2 votes


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 8, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> here is where i have narrowed it down to wp ap tren ace high price and low dose 80mg 10ml vial.uncle z tren ace am running his test and eq now good stuff of cource lots cheaper that wp .and my new hook up anabolic body best price best service bar none but worried about taking tren ace from a new lab i dont know a ton about synergy pharm.i fell the safest with wp but it is really really over priced and a little low dosed.





BGOTTIR said:


> Z's Tren E is excellent



I see 3 different Tren lines for Uncle Z: Z Line dom, Z Labs int, and Euro Pharm. I also noticed different doses for Enanthate.

Which ones were you guys referring to?


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive run a few ugl tren e this is my first time with trena from z and i find it much easier to tolerate than tren e. Technically tren is tren tho its all made from the same stuff i believe.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2011)

MAKE YOUR OWN. jesus. 4g for $150 cannot be beat.


----------



## BGOTTIR (Jun 9, 2011)

I have done both Z domestic and Z line international. Both very good.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tren is the shit. Sides are overstated IMO.


----------



## giddbuild (Apr 16, 2012)

info sounds good bro, i will sort it out, bd, and asia vs making it man wheres a good compound pharmicist when you need one 
my girl needs me working just rite, i will need some thing after, hcg/ clomid.        started test , my bodys so used to test, man something new like tren just mite be what the doc. ordered


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 16, 2012)

That and an english class!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 16, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> That and an english class!



I was thinking more like a full frontal lobotomy for him.


----------



## dawun (Jun 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Trenbolone, a practical application* _by heavyiron_
> 
> Trenbolone Acetate may be used for cutting, bulking or recomping. This steroid is very versatile. But out of the three, Trenbolone seems best suited for recomping. Body recomposition is when you lose body fat and gain muscle mass. It???s not just cutting fat but cutting fat AND adding muscle. If you have been bodybuilding for any period of time you understand how difficult this can be. In fact, recomping becomes harder and harder the longer you body build. Eventually you hit a wall. This is when we may add Trenbolone to keep gains rolling.
> 
> ...



And what is the best injection site for Tren.A, if it is used EOD or ED ,not M/W/F? Glutes,Delts,Quads?


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

GP Tren E


----------



## VonEric (Jun 3, 2012)

I have done:GP, Dragon, Gen-Shi and Z tren ... I rep for Z so you know where im gonna tell you to go  .. But with that being said Tren is Tren if dosed properly, ITS THE SAME.. All the ones i mentioned that i tried where great. Those of you that know me, know that i love tren.. Its incredible what it does to your physique. i would run it all the time if i could but we have a love/hate relationship lol.. Kinda like that crazy chick you fuck or have fucked.. It's super fun and the pussy is great but it can get to be a handle if you let it get outta control lol.. My body lets me know when im done with a cycle of tren. And when its time to stop i know.. im sure you guys know what im talking about.. Anyways as far as a rating on who has the "BEST" .. mehhhhh just go with a source thats reputable and is established.. IMO ... VE


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 3, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> MAKE YOUR OWN. jesus. 4g for $150 cannot be beat.



NO KIDDING!!

People dont seem to realize this.. lol


----------



## VonEric (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok i changed my mind.. this is my favorite kind of tren


----------



## gm09 (Jun 3, 2012)

should tren E be as dark the ace that you guys posted? my tren e is def a darker color than my test but it isnt brown like that


----------



## colorado (Jun 3, 2012)

My current tren e is a lighter color than all of the tren A I've ran.

I've NEVER seen any tren as dark as the western pharma posted in the pictures.  All of my tren A has been a nice gold color. My tren E appears lighter. More of a yellow.


----------



## fsoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The Tren Hex that Samson sells in the 25ml vial is by far the best tren I have ever used - crazy pumps, crazy strength, -- It was just flat out good


----------



## Grozny (Jun 4, 2012)

as a UG i like GP cuz each of their batch of raw powders are lab tested.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 4, 2012)

Ive tried some Trinity Lab tren E. It was good, amazing results and I ran it for 4 weeks. Other then that I suggest GP.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2012)

used Axio and Geneza trenE over the last few years and felt it was very good.

Just started there new line : 250mgteste/150trene per ml
will know soon


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 4, 2012)

Homebrew is the best haha


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 5, 2012)

great thread


----------



## giddbuild (Jun 14, 2012)

bro that got my attention   giddbuild


VonEric said:


> Ok i changed my mind.. this is my favorite kind of tren


----------



## giddbuild (Jun 14, 2012)

bro  i just got back on test enath 200. every 2-3 days mix with i 100 mg of prop.  started 1 ana a day this wk, its been 3 yrs since any g.h. or insul. /     never  had tren. or igf , ya know any one who has taken igf and does it work ,  when i got big dont know if it was the combo gh & insulin , but iaM READY to go back to it , was told by prom. pro yrs ago the igf good with it , never could get a hold of it or even if i did where is the real deal,and what will it do if it was up to me the dna gene that regulates growth control would be removed. all ways wanting to get bigger, time and age eventually takes us all for a ride,   46   and it aint over yet , t.g.    giddbuild


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jun 18, 2012)

tren ace from SP labs? any one try?


----------



## ddeal1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Pars hands down best tren.i got tren cough literally everytime i took it. i have done bd tren hex and it was nothing short of great. but pars beats bd hands down.


----------



## DOBE (Jun 18, 2012)

No specific brand but tren a is better than e, less sides


----------



## Mydus (Aug 15, 2012)

The best tren ive ever had was from world pharma, its awesome shit!!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 15, 2012)

I just can't beleive SD never replied to this thread


----------



## Dannie (Aug 15, 2012)

I have used Lixus tri-tren and Scrioxx Tren Ace. Both worked, had better results with scrioxx tho.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2012)

Schwartz Labs Tren there's a comparison of the tren color


----------



## cambrose327 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am trying generics pharmacy test hex... 2ml 150mg an amp... I'll stay in touch...


----------



## adwal99 (Sep 13, 2012)

Olympus Tren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 13, 2012)

Me


----------



## cane87 (Sep 16, 2012)

ZECH said:


> AP tren by far!
> 
> Buy TRENABOLIC AMPOULE BY ASIA PHARMA (Trenbolone acetate) Online at World Pharma




ap tren is the shytt! love it


----------



## zdudezdud (Jun 27, 2013)

What about ipsource Tren A 25ml bottles 100mg/ml.  Anyone with experience with this?


----------



## Grozny (Jun 28, 2013)

Alpha-Pharma produce quality tren g2g.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tranny urine is by far my fav


----------



## theking3910 (Jul 18, 2013)

zdudezdud said:


> What about ipsource Tren A 25ml bottles 100mg/ml.  Anyone with experience with this?



If you want some good tren try auexis... My number one go to company...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 18, 2013)

I gotta say EP Tren Ace, or AP Trenabolic

both are the best tren I have ever ran.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2013)

Premade tren is so expensive I've never gone that route. Had the best results on Tren A, but Tren E is much more convenient. I was also younger when doing Tren A so... that may have helped.

If you can't get strong as hell on Test + Tren + Anadrol... its time for golf!


----------



## nomad77 (Nov 20, 2013)

What about mlg tren?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 20, 2013)

BigD...a bit overdosed, but is that really a bad thing?  Using it for many years now, very happy.  But I have used tren from other places that are just as good....but I won't roll dice so I stick with BigD.






/V


----------



## nomad77 (Nov 20, 2013)

Any opinions on mlg tren?


----------

